# معالجة مياه حمام السباحة



## samsalah (30 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخواني لدي بالمشروع حمام سباحة حجم المياه به حوالي 245 م3 وبدأ ظهور بعض الحشرات به ولست اعرف السبب هل هو قلة كمية الكلور التي يتت وضعها ام سبب اخر مع العلم اني استخدم كلور بودر (حبيبات ) وما هي كمية الكلور المطلوبة بالكيلوجرام لهذه المياه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samsalah (1 أكتوبر 2013)

اين الردود يا أخوان


----------



## adli basha (7 أكتوبر 2013)

لابد من التعديل بالجرعات بمعنى زيادة الجرعات عن المعدلات المسموحة او مضاعفة الجرعة ثم تقليل الجرعات اقل من نصف الجرعات الطبيعية لان الكائنات الموجودة بالمياة - الطحالب - يحدث لها تشع ومقاومة للمادة المطهرة 
وبهذة الطريقة يحدث لها تغيير بالبيئة المحيطة وتقليل بقدرتها على المقاومة


----------



## feysemsalih (2 يناير 2014)

تأكد من درجة حرارة المياه .....و نظام الفلترة .....ز


----------



## maidi (2 يناير 2014)

samsalah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني لدي بالمشروع حمام سباحة حجم المياه به حوالي 245 م3 وبدأ ظهور بعض الحشرات به ولست اعرف السبب هل هو قلة كمية الكلور التي يتت وضعها ام سبب اخر مع العلم اني استخدم كلور بودر (حبيبات ) وما هي كمية الكلور المطلوبة بالكيلوجرام لهذه المياه
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


هناك العديد من الحشـرات التي تعيش في برك السباحة ، بعضها يموت بالكلور والبعض الآخر لايموت ، ومصدر هذه الحشرات من المناطق الزراعية المجاورة ومعظمها ينجذب بالأضواء ليلاً وبدفئ الماء ( مثل خنافس الماء السابحة و ..... وبق الماء .... وغيرها ) . يمكن معالجة الأماكن الزراعية المجاورة لحوض السباحة بقتل الحشرات ( حاول الاستعانة بمهندس زراعي ذو خبرة بالمبيدات الحشرية) ، لاتقوم برش الحوض بأي مبيد حشري لأن ذلك يضر بالسباحين . أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (14 يناير 2014)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من استاتذتى المهندسين الموجودين ف المنتدى عن كيفية تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ( دور المهندس التنفيذى فى تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ) من البداية وحتى النهاية . علشان انا لسة متخرج ومشتغلتش خالص 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (14 يناير 2014)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من استاتذتى المهندسين الموجودين ف المنتدى عن كيفية تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ( دور المهندس التنفيذى فى تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ) من البداية وحتى النهاية . علشان انا لسة متخرج ومشتغلتش خالص 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## matrix66189 (14 أبريل 2014)

يمكن التخلص من الحشرات بتقليل ال ph لمياه حمام السباحة الى 6.8 ,وعمل super chloronation ثم بعد التخلص من الحشرات يتم ترجيع ال ph الى معدلاتها الطبيعية من 7.2:7.6


----------

